# A123andpoofs baby fish Journal



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Hey everyone! So it was suggested I start a journal for my baby betta's. I will most likely post updates and pictures on all my fish here as well. But for now it will be mostly be for my unamed baby. Oh and name suggestions are welcome! 

So I suppose I will introduce the baby first! I have another baby that i picked up from petco a few days ago. She was a bit older and is now living in my first sorority. 

So this is the cutie the day I bought him/her about 2 or 3 weeks ago I believe.


And this is him/her yesterday 6/24


This is the female baby: Name Ideas would be appreciated for her!


And this is Yuki who I bought as a baby. So first is her baby picture and then what she looks like now.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Wow, what you've done with Yuki is amazing! How long have you had her?
And your baby betta is so cute :welldone:


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I honestly don't know. I believe I got her sometime between Oct and Nov. of last year. So she's still pretty young yet. But she is doing amazing. She is currently in the sorority i set up yesterday. She isn't doing to bad in their and she's beautiful lol


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Well I picked up two new beauties today. But before they can go into the sorority they have to go into quarantine. One of the girls is quite large so I am moving her into the babies tank. The baby is going into a 1g for a week or so...I don't think she/he is going to be thrilled with the downgrade.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Cute! Show us pics! Always pics xD


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

The babies downgrade:


The two new females Spectate and Mystic


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Looking good!


----------

